

Best platform to issue a cryptosecurity - kushti
http://blog.maxkordek.com/best-platform-to-issue-a-cryptosecurity/

======
Isildur23
Overstock has the chance to be the first big company that takes advantage of
the Nxt platform. But even if they don't, it is a matter of time to see a big
player joining Nxt. I like the article and i hope we would see more of Nxt
soon!

